# Key West Strap/Bracelet Thread: Lets start building the collections!



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

really after the best the aftermarket world has to offer and would love to here suggestionsWith the progress on the Key West going so well, and dare I say, a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel, I am finally going to let myself get all into collecting strap/bracelet options to go with this new gem. Like we did for the Kingston, why not post what straps you guys are planning or have acquired for this special watch.

Owning plenty or 20mm straps already, there are still a few that I want to find for this watch specifically. Here is my list so far. Hoping you can all add yours...though something tells me this thread is going to cost me

*1: Super high quality Jubilee band.* I am not 100% what I want to do exactly here. I think I want a solid link type and although a gen Rolex one would be best, I dont think I can swing it. So far, the best I have come up with is this form ebay seller wholesaleoutlet990. Really after the best the aftermarket world has to offer and would love to here suggestions









*2:* *A midnight blue NATO strap.* I have yet to find one in a proper DEEP blue. Given the recent update about the blue being nice and dark, I really want to match the look. I'm actually wearing a blue NATO now and its just not the right color. As I mentioned in the KW thread, I have contacted one of the big names in straps to see if they could do something. They got back to me and said it was possible but not until April. Ideally, I would like to have Phoenix Strap Company make the strap though. I LOVE their straps but I have not yet reached out to them. The other option I was thinking about was to source a Tudor Black Bay Blue NATO. I know its 22mm but they do fit on a KIngston. Not perfect but the strap design and quality of the execution makes up for the size issue.

*3: A deep Maroon NATO.* One that would match the color of the red on the bezel. No idea what color it is going to end up being so that one might have to wait a bit.

That is the short list so far. As I said, I have plenty of other cool straps in the collection already. My KW will be worn on a custom WWII brown leather strap 20/16 with Rolec buckle, gen dark brown croc 20/16, Tropics, NATOs, RAFs, Bonds, Mesh and whatever else I can find that works. What about you guys?


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

maroon or dark blue you said?









There was a time when I owned more or less every world wide available 20/22mm blue and maroon nato (black too, but there are other suppliers)... all are sold.

To give you an idea:


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

Im with you on the jubilee... and would appreciate any experience or suggestions.
From other threads, sounds like the rolex 63200 or 63600 is the way to go, but the old watchrecon alerts hasn't be turning up anything lately.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW!!! Now that is a collection. And I thought I had issues I am actually the same when it comes to Bond RAF straps. I actually produced my own at one point and through that experience I learned that a very large quantity of these straps are being made by the same few factories. I collected sample of Bond straps from as many as I could. Most were the same (even if the price wasnt) I think I have about 10 still that are slightly different. Phoenix actually made me a custom RAF Bond strap that is my hands down fav. 

So, what is your favorite brand of NATO and who makes the darkest blue?

On the 63XXX bracelets, I'm just not sure I could spend 1k on one. Who knows but I cant see my KW living on that bracelet so that kind of output for an occasional treat is just not going to happen. I have been meaning to look in replica forums actually. Not that I am looking to fool anyone that its a gen bracelet just that the quality they are achieving these days is usually the best thing short of the real thing. Might be able to find a seller that also does sterile versions.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

This is from former eBay-er Watchbarn22. He'd sold me one nato. A very nice and long one, just what I like. And the webbing isn't too soft, not too 'unbendable' Watchbarn earned a bad rep on eBay and decided to close his webshop. I made him an offer for his inventory and sold me the straps. Since then, I haven't seen the same quality coming up for sale.



> So, what is your favorite brand of NATO and who makes the darkest blue?


When you look closely at the upper pic, you see that the blue natos are two different shades of blue. But I can not say I prefer one above the other.

M.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

I have this one on order for my Rolex GMT. Think it would be perfect for the KeyWest as well.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha!! Strapcode is who I contacted about because I liked that blue. They do not sell a solid version of it...yet. Fingers crossed.

They are very open to suggestions. I wrote them a few years back about adding gold hardware to their lineup. They took my suggestion and actually produced them. They were one of, if not the first to offer gold hardware on a NATO. Gotta love a company that listens to its customers.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

66Cooper said:


> really after the best the aftermarket world has to offer and would love to here suggestionsWith the progress on the Key West going so well, and dare I say, a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel, I am finally going to let myself get all into collecting strap/bracelet options to go with this new gem. Like we did for the Kingston, why not post what straps you guys are planning or have acquired for this special watch.
> 
> Owning plenty or 20mm straps already, there are still a few that I want to find for this watch specifically. Here is my list so far. Hoping you can all add yours...though something tells me this thread is going to cost me
> 
> ...


I checked him out on ebay and his ad doesnt mention if it tapers to 16mm or not. From the pictures it seems like it tapers, but cant tell exactly.. Do you have this jubilee and would be able to comment?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont. I was directed there by someone on some other forum. Cant remember who or which. Even from that half decent picture you can tell the overall finish (like on the inside of the clasp) isnt brilliant. I'd like to see if anyone has one that can give some insight OR if there is another out there that is better.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

66Cooper said:


> Haha!! Strapcode is who I contacted about because I liked that blue. They do not sell a solid version of it...yet. Fingers crossed


This is the closest I got at Strapcode (I wanted the red, white and blue, but picked up the navy to get the free shipping):








This is the one I've been trying to find, but to no avail:
https://bulangandsons.com/portfolio_page/omega-speamaster-cal-321/


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the deal with that company? They do not produce their own custom NATOs, correct? They probably sourced that strap somewhere, no?


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep. I sent them an email, but I've been ignored so far. I looked at other sites that sell the Royal Navy Regimental straps, but too much $$ to ship to the states...


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I found it here but I am sure you have seen this already. 
Royal Navy Nato Grosgrain Watch Strap
UK shipping can be $$$ but the right strap is priceless. I am not sure it is the same as the one you posted aside from the pattern.






Vs


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

This is from the link posted by Aceldama:



















He strap style looks great!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I looked closer into the Smart Turnout one I posted. 16usd on sale plus 15usd to ship. Going to see if the shipping goes up if I buy more. Figure I'll buy a few...you know to justify the shipping cost. Haha


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Thieuster said:


> maroon or dark blue you said?
> 
> View attachment 6755538
> 
> ...


The "Maroon" nato screams aviator, so I will be picken up one of these each in five ring And three ringed "Zulu" and nato...

Nice.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

@66cooper,
I have and older folded link Jubilee on my 16750. It's super comfortable, but pretty flimsy compared to the newer solid link Jubilees by Rolex. Big price difference though, as the older 62510H prices are around 400-600 USD for a bracelet in average to good condition. The 63200 "super Jubilee" is newer heavier and stronger, but expect to pay somewhere north of 1000 USD. All in all, I believe that it is ridiculous to spend as much on a band as you pay for the watch, and even with that do you want to walk around with a bracelet that has the Rolex crown on the clasp and Rolex written inside? Didn't think so!! There are some alternatives though. One as you mentioned is from wholesaleoutlets on EBay. I've bought stuff from them before, and I can say most everything has been pretty good, but not the best quality. I have a parts account with Startime Supply in Houston,TX, and looking through their offerings, they have several very nice Jubilees with plain unmarked clasps priced from about 125-200 USD.these are very nice bracelets made in Italy. If I decide to go with a Jubilee this is the alternate route that I would probably take. By the way, I would expect that Ofrei supply in California and Cousins UK ( both sell retail) would both be sources if good quality Jubilee bracelets. First things first though, you have to have your watch, and then you need to see what sort of endlinks are used with the stock bracelet, and try to find a bracelet with endlinks that match the original as closely as possible. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

66Cooper said:


> I looked closer into the Smart Turnout one I posted. 16usd on sale plus 15usd to ship. Going to see if the shipping goes up if I buy more. Figure I'll buy a few...you know to justify the shipping cost. Haha


Just ordered 4 different straps from them, & total shipping remained the same at $15. :-!


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

The black tudor fabric strap looks great on the kingston, I would imagine the dark blue would be a great match for the Key West..


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I know. I had one on loan for a bit and LOVED it. I guess I am just a sucker for an interesting, well executed strap. If they made them in 20mm, I'd buy one of each! Even at 22mm, it is certainly not the end of the world but...

So, I talked to my strap guy and I think I am going to have him make me a custom strap just for my KW. He has sourced a nice piece of Horween Chromexcel in a lovely deep midnight blue. Going to me a dup of the design I gave him last time. 20/16mm with a simple 3-stitch across the top. A classic strap for a classic watch


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Cincy Strap works have a couple Natos that look like they might work on a white dialed pepsi bezel KW: Navy blue and the Jefferson.
However, that Smart Turnout one _does_ look awfully sharp.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

That Navy strap looks great! Have to start making a list of the deepest blue straps available. This is on my list as well as the smart turnout. Man, like the Kingston I'm going to end up with more money in straps then the watch. Haha


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

66Cooper said:


> That Navy strap looks great! Have to start making a list of the deepest blue straps available. This is on my list as well as the smart turnout. Man, like the Kingston I'm going to end up with more money in straps then the watch. Haha


Let me know if the Smart Turnout strap was worth the shipping $$$. That is the closest to the one I was looking for. Maybe we can get CincyStraps to create one for us! There's at least 300 of us that might be interested...

If I go for the Coke insert, I have just the strap:


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Aceldama said:


> Let me know if the Smart Turnout strap was worth the shipping $$$. That is the closest to the one I was looking for. Maybe we can get CincyStraps to create one for us! There's at least 300 of us that might be interested...


Well, shoot, I may as well ask...


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Aceldama said:


> Let me know if the Smart Turnout strap was worth the shipping $$$. That is the closest to the one I was looking for. Maybe we can get CincyStraps to create one for us! There's at least 300 of us that might be interested...





JFingers said:


> Well, shoot, I may as well ask...


You guys rang?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

CincyStraps Works products look good. I am always interested to know the total length of the strap. When a strap is too short, you cannot fold a proper (well, imho that is...) loop of the loose end.

Menno


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

zachste said:


> You guys rang?


Not yet, but we were wondering if you might be able to make a strap similar to the red white and blue one shown above.

By the way, I really like the Bond strap I got from you guys.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Yup I can any custom strap you guys are looking for. It'll all come down to number of guys that commit/total pieces sold.

Total length of my straps is 11.4" 
Plenty to tuck back.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

zachste said:


> Yup I can any custom strap you guys are looking for. It'll all come down to number of guys that commit/total pieces sold.
> 
> Total length of my straps is 11.4"
> Plenty to tuck back.


This is the one we are looking for btw:


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

zachste said:


> Yup I can any custom strap you guys are looking for. It'll all come down to number of guys that commit/total pieces sold.
> 
> Total length of my straps is 11.4"
> Plenty to tuck back.


I can send you a schematic of it if needed and we an discuss quantity and price.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

66Cooper said:


> I can send you a schematic of it if needed and we an discuss quantity and price.


Yup absolutely that works. I'll pm you my email addy.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm in for sure! Thinking of a way to take in names and qty from people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Cincy and I have been in touch and things sound really cool. Let me get unburied from the 16"+ inches of snow we are currently getting and I will start a new thread with design ideas.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Another yes to the Cincy Strap and also a picture of a deep navy blue NATO I purchased from StrapCo.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

That looks nice!


----------



## Elf1962 (May 13, 2014)

No messing around here....custom strap for the LE KW! I'm in for the dark blue!


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope you guys up in the Jonas area are staying warm and dry. Hopefully the snow will taper off and you folks can get back to normal by early next week.
Looks like NY, PA, NJ MA and DC got slammed pretty hard. We have been keeping up with the storm on the Weather Channel. Hope Bill didn't get buried too deep!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

It's pretty crazy here in central jersey.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Not sure what that is under the snow, but it looks like your deck is pretty deep in snow!! So all I can say is, stay in, stay warm, stay safe. Tomorrow should be a lot better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

zachste said:


> Yup I can any custom strap you guys are looking for. It'll all come down to number of guys that commit/total pieces sold.
> 
> Total length of my straps is 11.4"
> Plenty to tuck back.


 Can they be made longer? I have larger wrists and so would like a longer strap. I am loving the idea of a custom.... Thanks! :-!


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Can they be made longer? I have larger wrists and so would like a longer strap. I am loving the idea of a custom.... Thanks! :-!


How big are your wrists? 11.4" is a happy medium I've found, for larger wrists like mine (7.75"-8") and yours, and smaller wrists so that they don't have TOO much to tuck.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

66Cooper said:


> It's pretty crazy here in central jersey.


We got about 18" in Bucks Cty--30 min north of Philly. It was clearly deeper where you are.

I suspect Bill got about the same as we did, down in Wayne.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

zachste said:


> How big are your wrists? 11.4" is a happy medium I've found, for larger wrists like mine (7.75"-8") and yours, and smaller wrists so that they don't have TOO much to tuck.


I like the length actually. I have 7 1/2 inch wrists and am left with about 2 inches to tuck.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

We got 29". I love snow but this is too much at once. I don't even know what to do with it all. At least I have some nice companionship while I'm out here


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

zachste said:


> How big are your wrists? 11.4" is a happy medium I've found, for larger wrists like mine (7.75"-8") and yours, and smaller wrists so that they don't have TOO much to tuck.


 I'm just outside the zone at 8.25" (left) and 8.5" (right).

With the 'standard' lengths, it seems that most of the time I just have a very short tail that is not enough to tuck.... :-(

Thanks for the response.... ;-)


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm definitely in for a custom NATO, or two, from Cincy Strap Works! I already have two from Zach & the custom Black Argyle on the way. Great straps and he's been pleasure to deal with.

As far as straps for my Key West, got the CSW Premium Navy/Red "Bond" & the Premium Navy Blue. I had to put the straps to use, so lately they've been living on my SKX009. Along with those, I feel my Key West will also need some staple NATO colors..have to have a Black Phoenix and of course the Admiralty Grey Phoenix. I believe JFingers mentioned the navy blue from CSW so I snapped some outdoor pics with indirect sunlight to hopefully give everyone an idea of the true color.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting. That blue seems to light to me. I am going to try and find make a REALLY dark blue that matches the bezel color as close as possible. 
I wish Phoenix made a dark dark blue strap. I just LOVE their straps. I mean, just look and how fine the pattern is compared to the CSW.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about something like this, to go with my white gilt dial. And maybe a navy blue perlon.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is that CSW blue and red on a Pepsi GMT:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

66Cooper said:


> Thanks for posting. That blue seems to light to me. I am going to try and find make a REALLY dark blue that matches the bezel color as close as possible.
> I wish Phoenix made a dark dark blue strap. I just LOVE their straps. I mean, just look and how fine the pattern is compared to the CSW.


We can possibly change the weave, but I'll have to confirm with my factory. The Black Regiment strap I did for the Commander project, is different from my other normal stock. It's more of a fabric, similar to a maratac, but not shiny, or quite as thick.
Do you have a Pantone color in mind? If we do go off a specific Pantone shade, it must come from paper (ie the most recent book, card, etc) as anything trying to match from online resources doesn't match what the factory has. They use the most recent book from Pantone, at least from what they've told me.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's a crazy one I might try:
Brit Camo - DarkNavy/Carmine/White | SUIGENERIC

Or this one would be less "POW" right in your face:
Drop - Navy/Red | SUIGENERIC

I don't have any experience with the company, but I'm feeling feisty with all the Key West news and activity!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm SOOO with you on that. I was just looking into that company. I've seen them around on here but never in the flesh. Seem impressive.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

66Cooper said:


> Thanks for posting. That blue seems to light to me. I am going to try and find make a REALLY dark blue that matches the bezel color as close as possible.
> I wish Phoenix made a dark dark blue strap. I just LOVE their straps. I mean, just look and how fine the pattern is compared to the CSW.


YW. I think the sunlight shows the lightest color the strap gets. When I look at it under different lights, it's definitely a darker blue. I think the color will be close to what Bill chooses for the bezel color, but again that's only a guess.

But I agree, wish Phoenix made more colors, especially a dark blue. Maybe for the custom Key West NATO, we can look at different weaves to get something close to Phoenix or Maratac.


----------



## Elf1962 (May 13, 2014)

Thought I would give a Cincy Strap a try. It arrived in 2 days 
So far I like it


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

I am fairly certain this one will match up well with both of the incoming _*Key Wests*_....









This was custom-crafted of Horween chromexcel by lgs2 to my specifications...

Here it is, on a Kingston...

































:think: Horween's leathers are the best for comfort and durability (IMHO) ;-)

--- Best ---


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Great strap! Really well made. Digging the red stitch! Seems a lot of you like the straight cut straps. I'm more of a taper guy with this style watch. 

Off topic but what refill are you using in your Maxmadco? The tip looks really cool and thin. I am always after a super fine, consistent flowing refill for mine.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Got the StrapCode in. Thicker than I am used to, but feels nice. Nice colors as well.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

66Cooper said:


> Great strap! Really well made. Digging the red stitch! Seems a lot of you like the straight cut straps. I'm more of a taper guy with this style watch.
> 
> Off topic but what refill are you using in your Maxmadco? The tip looks really cool and thin. I am always after a super fine, consistent flowing refill for mine.


 Jim at MaxMadCo sent that insert with my most recent titanium pen - It is an ITOYA GPR-7 ; 7mm fine-point; stock no. is GPR-7BKBP - you can find more information at ITOYA of America, Ltd. - Jim had included a note that explained he thought that insert is better, so he had switched from the Parkers - It is a nice fine-point.

As regards the strap, it does have a slight taper; starting so that the hole-portion of the long end is 18mm, as is the buckle-end. ;-)

--- Best ---


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

Count me in for this strap project.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

So i was thinking, how about getting a rolex 16233 and using the jubilee for the KW?

Opinions?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Would be interesting but as I have said on the custom NATO thread, I feel there is not enough gold to warrant the two-tone bracelet. The gilt dial and heads don't scream gold...which is a good thing. I tried a gold hardware NATO on my Kingston and it just looks goofy. But that's me. I'd buy it if I were you. If it doesn't work out, just send it all to me. I'll "get rid of it" for ya!


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Well i would have to buy it for 3300 usd, so pretty expensive just to see if it works..


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's how this train of thought started:
1. New to me Speedy!
2. Need more straps for it!
3. Oh, the newest Apollo 13th Snoopy watch has an awesome looking strap.
4. Nuts, strap not really released yet.
5. Need more options.
6. Oh, Fratello Watches is a cool website.
7. Look, they have a strap review column.
8. Oh hey, I know that guy.
9. Ok, I don't "know" him, but I recognize the name and the strap!
10. Our very own @Myron is profiled --> here
11. Oh, there's a blue strap in there --> picture here.
12. I bet @66cooper and others might want to see that blue strap...
13. I've been thinking of trying a Rover Haven strap for a while, gonna pull the trigger soon.
14. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

JFingers said:


> Here's how this train of thought started:
> 1. New to me Speedy!
> 2. Need more straps for it!
> 3. Oh, the newest Apollo 13th Snoopy watch has an awesome looking strap.
> ...


I highly recommend Myron's straps. Not only is he a fantastic craftsman, but also a great guy in general. Also, if you've got something specific in mind, he's willing to work with (reasonable) requests for customization.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Cool looking straps for sure. 

I actually just got my piece of deep blue horween this week and will be sending down to my strap guy to have made. It's a great piece of leather and I'm super excited to have this one made


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

I think maybe to see about GGB straps - they're really nice too...http://www.gasgasbones.com/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

STEELINOX said:


> I think maybe to see about GGB straps - they're really nice too...http://www.gasgasbones.com/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Really cool idea but that would be something Bill would have to work out.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Myron's straps are really well made. This one is on my 20mm. Considering a 22mm in black.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

tmoris said:


> So i was thinking, how about getting a rolex 16233 and using the jubilee for the KW?
> 
> Opinions?


I have a 16234 whose Jubilee bracelet will be tested on the KW. It's a matter of the Rolex endlinks (555B) fitting the KW case.

I'll share that attempt (unless someone already has on a Kingston, and can chime in).










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh man! I really wish you had a Kingston to test it on. 

I was offered an aftermarket super jubilee for a good price but am really worried about the solid end links. Not a lot of wiggle room if they are off


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a Kingston a couple years ago, but the ownership didn't overlap with the 16234. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Over at tzuk there is currently a member with several jubilees 62510 with 555 ends up for sale, so if proven fitting the case, then we have an excellent chance to get them..


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

digging up an old thread...

I'm on the hunt for a decent leather strap for my KW, and came across the Hirsch James strap - it's a waterproof leather/rubber strap. Pretty appealing as I'm a sweaty fella living in a humid climate and I also spend a good bit my of time in the pool and ocean. But not too sure if this style suits a tool watch.









Too dressy, or would this work a gilt pepsi KW? If not, can anyone recommend a widely available minimalist two stitch strap that could put up with at least some sweating, if not swimming?

Leather Rubber HIRSCH watch strap, Gold Brown, waterproof


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

svendsenp said:


> digging up an old thread...
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a decent leather strap for my KW, and came across the Hirsch James strap - it's a waterproof leather/rubber strap. Pretty appealing as I'm a sweaty fella living in a humid climate and I also spend a good bit my of time in the pool and ocean. But not too sure if this style suits a tool watch.
> 
> ...


That looks really nice for a KEY WEST!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I find that a darker brown goes well with the KW. Can’t help as to wear to find that in waterproof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Timefactors have a nylon strap that's a nice match for the pepsi KW. Unfortunately the website is not taking orders at the moment yet, if you are looking for a two piece strap with a deployant it's worth the visit.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

svendsenp said:


> digging up an old thread...
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a decent leather strap for my KW, and came across the Hirsch James strap - it's a waterproof leather/rubber strap. Pretty appealing as I'm a sweaty fella living in a humid climate and I also spend a good bit my of time in the pool and ocean. But not too sure if this style suits a tool watch.
> 
> ...


These are very nice straps, very functional. They work and wear well, suitable (IMHO) for a wide variety of tasks or social settings. I have a bunch of the Hirsch 'Performance' straps and they are all pricey, but they are good; soft to wear and comfortable, and that textured inner surface keeps them from moving around too much without being over-tight, especially if the skin is wet or sweaty. They stand up to dirt, sweat and grime, and seem to be very durable. I am very pleased with the ones I have.

One caveat, if your wrist is more than about eight inches, these may be marginally short to too short for you, depending on the buckle you choose. My wrist is a little over eight inches, and I find a double deployant clasp works well.

I think that the dark brown 'James' strap looks better with the black dial, and the gold brown works well with the white dial, but that is a matter of personal style/preference.

Here is a photo of some of my strap options -









Left to right - Hirsch 'James' in gold-brown, B&R Bands Vintage Horweeen Chromexcel in navy blue, and Hirsch 'James' in dark brown.

--- May You Enjoy that Beauty, and Wear it in Good Health! ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is a shot of the strap as (otherwise) posted today ....









It is a B&R Bands Horween Chromexcel leather in XL, Navy Blue, and the buckle was changed out a longer, 'roller-style' polished buckle.

The leather is thin, very flexible and soft. It is a very comfortable, wearable combination, and I like it very much.

--- Best Wishes ---


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Great strap collection, OMC

Based on Cooper’s input, I ended up going for the dark brown Hirsch James. Great look and superb quality just like you said. Wearing a nato today, but I’ll share some photos next time it’s mounted on the Hirsch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Where did we get these "KEY WEST" nato's, I cannot remember who helped put that together and want to get another one...


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

STEELINOX said:


> Where did we get these "KEY WEST" nato's, I cannot remember who helped put that together and want to get another one...


Zach at Cincy Strap Co did a run of them. Not sure if he has any left. If not, PM me, as I have one that doesn't get any use.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Bumping an older thread to ask if anyone knows where I could source a good quality oyster bracelet for the Key West/Kingston. All the older threads make reference to Hadley Roma bracelets that seem to be no longer available, or to Ebay sellers that are no longer on Ebay.

Ideally, I would love to have the bracelet from a Ginault Ocean Rover on my Kingston, but unfortunately that won't fit.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

WastedYears said:


> Bumping an older thread to ask if anyone knows where I could source a good quality oyster bracelet for the Key West/Kingston. All the older threads make reference to Hadley Roma bracelets that seem to be no longer available, or to Ebay sellers that are no longer on Ebay.
> 
> Ideally, I would love to have the bracelet from a Ginault Ocean Rover on my Kingston, but unfortunately that won't fit.


Not sure about and Oyster but there is a guy on the WUS sales corner that has and aftermarket jubilee on his sales Key West. Might reach out to him if a Jubilee would fit your needs. The one on his watch really looks nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Arthur said:


> Not sure about and Oyster but there is a guy on the WUS sales corner that has and aftermarket jubilee on his sales Key West. Might reach out to him if a Jubilee would fit your needs. The one on his watch really looks nice.


Thanks for the reply. I have a jubilee bracelet that fits the Key West. It's nice, but I'd really like to put a good quality oyster on it.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

***** said:


> Zach at Cincy Strap Co did a run of them. Not sure if he has any left. If not, PM me, as I have one that doesn't get any use.


They even did one w matte and one w polished and signed hardware!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

WastedYears said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have a jubilee bracelet that fits the Key West. It's nice, but I'd really like to put a good quality oyster on it.


Can you tell me where you got your jubilee? I've been searching for one for my key west without luck. The two jubilee's I've purchased from eBay the endlinks were far too 'short', didn't come close to meeting the case and would freely rotate.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

quinncidence said:


> Can you tell me where you got your jubilee? I've been searching for one for my key west without luck. The two jubilee's I've purchased from eBay the endlinks were far too 'short', didn't come close to meeting the case and would freely rotate.


I got it on Ebay. The listing is no longer there and the seller doesn't seem to be either. This is a screenshot of the listing's title - you might have some luck scouring Ebay for the same or similar bracelet.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

WastedYears said:


> I got it on Ebay. The listing is no longer there and the seller doesn't seem to be either. This is a screenshot of the listing's title - you might have some luck scouring Ebay for the same or similar bracelet.


Appreciate the reply, I'll see if I can find a listing with that title/pic. Sucks that after 10+ years of Kingston/Nausea/Key West there still isn't a go-to seller for proper fitting aftermarket bracelet end links.
Thanks again!


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

quinncidence said:


> Appreciate the reply, I'll see if I can find a listing with that title/pic. Sucks that after 10+ years of Kingston/Nausea/Key West there still isn't a go-to seller for proper fitting aftermarket bracelet end links.
> Thanks again!


you know I have to agree with this. It really SUCKS that Mk2 watches have custom-made bracelets such that practically no after market bracelet fits. 
My Project 300 came with a rubber strap - apparently the orig owner ordered it that way - and I want an oyster bracelet similar to the one Mk2 provides. I'd pay the $$ for the bracelet if Mk2 had one to sell in "Accessories" but they don't & I can't seem to find one after-market. ?


----------

